# Suck My Vlog 10/12/14



## Alex (20/10/14)

*Published on Oct 12, 2014*

In this vlog we talk about clones, high wattage box mods, reviewer on reviewer hate, Vapor Dynasty Expo, shoutouts and a whole lot of BSing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Summary

Hot chick... annoying laugh.
Wow this okey is boring!

Plop.... sorry guys no summary... 4 minutes is about as much as I could watch with no real info....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/14)

Very interesting comments about clones.

He basically sums up my thoughts. What I would flip about, and I know SA retailers wouldn't do that, is selling a clone as the genuine product. 

When that happens to you, you will change your tune about clones.

I would absolutely not care if the proper logo on a clone was removed. 

It is unethical that China can clone the hell out of everything and sell it. If you were the product's designer, you would be fuming.

BUT the other side of the coin is that China is bringing us products that we would otherwise not have access to.

And at a cheaper price point helps countries where their economy and currency is taking strain.

These cloners are also making good designs affordable. I mean if someone who is tight on money wants to stop smoking, then they could be limited to an EVOD, thus never experiencing a proper mod and Kayfun clone for example, which would drastically improve their chances of quitting smoking for good.

So just remove the logos China. Retailers abroad can't get sued then, unless the actual design is trademarked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Thanks for the summary @r0gue z0mbie ! I couldn't sit through that... And just as well because this whole cloning thing get's under my skin and gets me all hot and bothered. Suffice to say the cloners are bloody thieves!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Very interesting comments about clones.
> 
> He basically sums up my thoughts. What I would flip about, and I know SA retailers wouldn't do that, is selling a clone as the genuine product.
> 
> ...



They actually do the logos less and less. I know on Fasttech most or the customers there just refuse to buy if it has a logo. And are quick to say so in the discussions. This has time and time again forced manufacturers to market the same thing without a logo. Of course, there are always the exception (both makers and customers).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

Thanks for the summary. I might sound like a socialist, but regarding China - if the average Westerner wasn't so lazy and greedy, China would not have even featured in manufacturing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/14)

Lol.. 

It wasn't just about clones, but I had to watch it all for that subject.

I'm currently tormenting myself about the very subject.
I basically refuse to courier a Russian over and pay the price of the product itself in courier costs.

Then they won't let me use PayPal. My credit card had some dodgy transactions when the Playstation Network had that major hack attack... So I barely use my credit card locally nowadays, never mind leave details online.

Soooo I do want either a HCigar or Heatvape Kayfun clone.

BUT I would gladly pay double the money or more for an original (brand new) locall if they were available.

I'm also a bit of a stif with how I take care of things, so I'm only keen on second hand when I know the other person takes care of things like I do.

I've been battling to fall asleep since I dropped my MVP off the couch... That one scratch haunts me

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/14)

Umm sorry about the gross over-share... Got a little carried away


----------



## Alex (20/10/14)

I think the issue they highlighted was really about certain vendors selling clones as originals to an unsuspecting customer. Which wouldn't be a problem if the clone makers omitted the logo, which makes sense to me. And it's good to see the makers of originals, bringing out more affordable gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/14)

Alex said:


> I think the issue they highlighted was really about certain vendors selling clones as originals to an unsuspecting customer.



Ye, that's very wrong!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (20/10/14)

I would absolutely have hopped an original Russian, if one was available from a local retailer...
So, it is what it is.

But I do encourage local retailers to look into stocking originals for the extremely popular products, like Kayfun/Russian, Nemesis, Tohb, etc.
You KNOW they will sell!
I wouldn't go overboard and expect local retailer to carry all-original stock, because let's face it... our currency is shit and originals are just too damn expensive to make a profit on once shipping is factored into it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> I would absolutely have hopped an original Russian, if one was available from a local retailer...
> So, it is what it is.
> 
> But I do encourage local retailers to look into stocking originals for the extremely popular products, like Kayfun/Russian, Nemesis, Tohb, etc.
> ...



No absolutely, there is definitely a need for these clones. Giving the customer the choice to buy a cheaper clone helps many.

But something I take serious, something this important to me - my vaping gear - I'd prefer original.


----------

